# Facharbeit Informatik - Thema?



## Chucky (24. Nov 2005)

Hi,
ich habe vor in Informatik Facharbeit zu schreiben.
Evtl über die Funktionsweise eines Compilers und Interpreters am Beispiel von Java.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen und weiss ob es da viel Literatur zu gibt?
Oder hat jemand andere Themenvorschläge???

Ramon


----------



## Jörg (24. Nov 2005)

Facharbeit? Gymnasium? Umfang? 

Also Compiler ist schon ganz schoen happig, da machst du im Studium im Summe
1 komplettes Semester drueber (incl. Sprachen usw) und bei Java hast du auch
noch nen abstrakten Rechner (JVM) ...
Ich meine wenn du das relativ abstrakt machst, kannst du das schon handeln,
aber trivial ist das nicht. Literatur gibts da jedenfalls genug (allein die buecher von
sun)

Ich weiss ja nicht genau, was ihr da schon alles behandelt habt, aber wie waers
mit eher grundlegenden Sachen wie Rekursion zB Definition der nat. Zahlen?
Oder Objektorientierte Programmierung am Beispiel Java, da koenntest auch ein
bisschen in Smalltalk wuehlen, was ich interessant faende.
Vielleicht auch was in Richtung UML, kommt auch darauf am, was du danach noch
machen willst, so ne Arbeit kann ja schon richtungsweisend sein.
Gerade in Java gibts ja massig Sachen SOA, Aspects usw.

cu


----------



## Chucky (24. Nov 2005)

Ja Gymnasium Stufe 12. Umfang 12-16 Seiten.
Naja bisjetzt ham wir in Informatik die Abstrakten Datentypen durchgenommen, Rekursion, und im Moment Automatentheorie.
Wäre sehr dankbar für weitere Vorschläge


----------



## Jörg (28. Nov 2005)

Vielleicht postest auch noch, was dir so gefaellt....
Auf 12 Seiten bringst jedenfalls auf GymnasiumNiveau keinen
Compiler unter ... btw. aber vielleicht die regulaeren sprachen.
die kannst auch klasse mit nem deterministischen Automaten
darstellen ....


----------



## Jockel (28. Nov 2005)

Hm... vielleicht sonst etwas über die Turing-Maschine?


----------

